# hello from Colorado =)



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome, fellow Coloradoan!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Amazing story about the 26 yo jumping the fence :shock:


----------



## sloane84 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the nice welcome. =)

Vida, it was amazing. Even more so, she didn't hurt herself at all. Crazy girl. You know, we did some low jumps a long time ago, but that was over ten years ago. She never ceases to amaze me. =)


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

My QH went *through* our fence last year. It was just loose enough in this one spot that he stuck his through, then his front leg, other leg, and then just had to take a few steps and FREEEEEDOOOOMMMMMMM. Silly horses. He didn't even mean to, he just wanted the tall grass in the easement.


----------

